

The Reinvention of Black - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/27/dark-matter/the-reinvention-of-black

======
kleer001
The Reinvention of Black Paint

------
stephengillie
This is a discussion of clothing dyes and related coloration and dying in
history. (The title is ambiguous)

